# MY AIR SET UP, ON MY 62 BELAIR ''DISCONNECTED''



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Ive been in the airride world for years, I used to work for fbirides.com back in the day,So with this build I wanted to go a different way, so I went with RIDETECH.COOL RIDE FRONT W/ 3/8 AIR LINES,FRONT HQ ADJ SHOCKS,COOL RIDE REAR W/ 3/8 AIR LINES, REAR HQ ADJ SHOCKS, REAR STRONG ARMS AND PAN HARD BAR, AIRPOD 5 GAL TANK, 3/8 VALVES DUAL COMP, WITH THE DIG E3 SET UP.<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br type="_moz">


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*PARTS*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISCONNECTED 1962 BELLAIR*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISCONNECTED*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISCONNECTED*


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dam that's nice bro ..!


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

What kind of lift/drop or general travel are you getting with that front set-up? Extended uppers?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

NFA Fabrication said:


> What kind of lift/drop or general travel are you getting with that front set-up? Extended uppers?


full frame drop, And about 8'' lift, the bags are about 2 years old, I think I might go back to slams SS.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

charles85 said:


> Dam that's nice bro ..!


thank you


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*parts*

NO DISREPECT TO THE VENDOR SPONSERS, 
BUT YOU YOU NEED AIR RIDE PARTS, WE HAVE JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU NEED IN STOCK,

CHECK OUT MY WORK 

WWW.AMERICANPASTIMES.COM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Amazing!!!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISCONNECTED*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#disconnected*


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice ride!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISCONNECTED*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*stoked my car is in air ride tech's new catolog*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#disconnected*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*photshoot for gasolne magazine in sweeden*


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Why are you thinking of going back SS? I was thinking of doing the exact same set up on my 64.. And that is one good looking ride homie!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISSCONNECTED IN #SF*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*#DISSCONNECTED IN #SF PHOTO BY #NYKPHOTOGRAPHY*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*WWW.BCFAB.COM*

HEY GUYS IM NO LONGER W/ AMERICANPASTIMES, IM OVER @ BCFAB CHECK US OUT ON THE WEB WWW.BCFAB.COM OR COME BY THE SHOP,
WE HANDEL
FULL LINE OF BCFAB CUSTOM AIR RIDE PARTS AND ACCESSORIES
ACCUAIR
RIDETECH
AIRLIFT
AVS
ETC

CHECK ON FACE BOOK 
AND INSTAGRAM

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED, ILL GIVE YEA THE LAYITLOW DISCOUNT $ 10% OFF


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*I posted up a new thread in the post your rides fourm, check it out better pic's *:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^anyone notice the car in that pic?^^^^^^^^^ 

That is such a sweet ride. Nice car to.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Jahlg said:


> ^^^^^^^anyone notice the car in that pic?^^^^^^^^^
> 
> That is such a sweet ride. Nice car to.



THANK MAN,:thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*SWEEDISH MAGAZINE*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Woah!!!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Bad ass car and pic's homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Drew513Ryder said:


> Bad ass car and pic's homie :thumbsup:


 thank you:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

He guys ive been in the air ride world and car industry for years from wwwbfirides to americanpastimes hot rod shop
im over @ www.bcfab.com now check us out


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 1958 - 1964 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 1*

*Part Number BK510M
$ 999.00 
discount for lay it low folks 
-$10%off 
*
*check the website for up grades www.bcfab.com and give me a call relentlessjay @916-944-3916*


The '58-'64 Chevy Full Size Car platform is a certified classic, and you want to be sure to keep its value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting and welding for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
-*Stainless Steel Control Panel w/ 2 Dual Needle Gauges & 4 Manual Control Valves*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
-*Viair* *480C Chrome Air Compressor *- includes 200 psi chrome air compressor, relay, pressure switch, and more
-*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
-*100' roll of 1/4"* *DOT approved air line*
-*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts! Watch out for inferior kits looking to save a buck by sending you plastic non-DOT fittings!!
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.

This system is designed for simplicity over speed- the manual valves will lift or lower your ride in around 7-8 seconds. If you're looking for something faster, we have electric systems available as well, but this kit is designed for people that want to set their height and cruise! This is our "LEVEL 1" kit, but it doesn't sacrifice quality or reliability to save you money!

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 2*

*Part Number BK510A
$1299.00
discount 10% off check the website for up grades www.bcfab.com and give me a call relentlessjay @916-944-3916

*The '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*8 3/8" Electric Valves*- 250 psi rating, 4.5cV (FAST response!), virtually bulletproof (8 included for four corner independent control)
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.

This LEVEL 2 system uses the same airbags and brackets from our LEVEL 1 kit, but gives you larger lines with electric valves for a faster response when you hit your switch to lift or drop. The dash-mounted control panel gets swapped out for a handheld controller that conceals easily and provides easy adjustment of each corner, as well as front, back, and all four wheels at once.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 3*

*Part Number BK510B
$1599.00
10% discount *
*check the website for up grades www.bcfab.com and give me a call relentlessjay @916-944-3916 t*he '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.
Our *LEVEL 3* kit builds upon *LEVEL 2* specs, but upgrades the individual air valves for an AccuAir VU4 manifold valve for a simpler and more compact installation with less plumbing and wiring.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 58-64 Chevrolet Impala - LEVEL 4*

*Part Number BK510C
$2399.00 
10% off 
*
*check the website for up grades www.bcfab.com and give me a call relentlessjay @916-944-3916
 
*The '58 - '64 Chevy full-size platform has always been popular in the custom scene, and as values keep climbing you want to make sure you keep your car's value as you modify it! We've carefully assembled this kit using the best components in the industry to make sure your car retains its value while giving you a slammed stance and a comfortable ride. Designed for easy installation, our mounting brackets require minimal cutting/drilling for installation, and your car can easily be reverted to stock with little indication it was ever modified, should you desire a fully-restored look later on.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *480 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AccuAir eLevel Ride Height Control System*- height sensors at each wheel let you program 3 pre-set ride heights; handheld digital controller allows you to adjust your height at the touch of a button!
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and axle.
-*Front shock relocator bracket set*- moves your shocks to the outside of your control arms.
Our *LEVEL 4* kit represents the way we'd build your ride if it was ours! In this case, Viair 480C air compressors and an AccuAir valve manifold with their eLevel automatic ride control, with everything else from the *LEVEL 3* system carried over. Sure, you can still spend more money on chrome air tanks and such, but the equipment in this package is the highest quality for your ride!

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. And of course, if you have questions along the way, we're always happy to help answer any questions that may come up! We've installed hundreds of air ride systems over the years, and we love hearing from our customers.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Ttt homie. Who's the dame in the red dress?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*CHECK OUT @THEHOLLYDOLL ON IG,*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 2*











*Part Number BK578A* 











 










 



If you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms. *Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*8 3/8" Electric Valves*- 250 psi rating, 4.5cV (FAST response!), virtually bulletproof (8 included for four corner independent control)
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear 4 link system*- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.
This LEVEL 2 system uses the same airbags and brackets from our LEVEL 1 kit, but gives you larger lines with electric valves for a faster response when you hit your switch to lift or drop. The dash-mounted control panel gets swapped out for a handheld controller that conceals easily and provides easy adjustment of each corner, as well as front, back, and all four wheels at once.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 3*

*Part Number BK578B*


*Retail Price:* $2,650.00*Your Savings:* $201.00*Your Price:* $2,449.00



f you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms. *Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *380 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AVS* *7 switch control box*- this handheld controller hides easily and fits nicely in the palm of your hand.
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear 4 link system*- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.
Our *LEVEL 3* kit builds upon *LEVEL 2* specs, but upgrades the individual air valves for an AccuAir VU4 manifold valve for a simpler and more compact installation with less plumbing and wiring.

We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*Complete FBSS Airbag Suspension Kit - 64-69 Lincoln Continental - LEVEL 4*

*Part Number BK578C

*

*Retail Price:* $3,800.00 *Your Savings:* $501.00 *Your Price:* $3,499.00
* On sale: * $3,299.00








 

If you've been wanting to lay your Continental on the ground, but were scared away by the custom fabrication or the price to have it done, your wait has come to an end!

This kit is designed for ease of installation and a smooth ride. The front and rear suspension components bolt into many of the factory mounting points, and require only minimal welding to secure a few of the brackets to the axle and lower control arms.
*Here's what's included:*
 
-*Air Lift Dominator* *airbags*- 8" of travel, 1/2" ports, 600 psi burst rate (four included)
 -*AccuAir VU4 4-way Valve Manifold*- Compact design, easy installation, four corner independent control
 -*Viair* *480 Chrome Compressor Dual Pack*- includes *two* 200 psi chrome air compressors, relays, pressure switch, and more
 -*5 gallon ALUMINUM air tank*- perfect size for your ride, aluminum won't corrode or rust. Mounting feet on bottom for easy installation in your trunk.
 -*50' roll of 3/8"* *DOT approved air line*
 -*Brass DOT approved PUSH-CONNECT air fittings*- no leaks or failures with these quality parts!
 -*AccuAir eLevel Ride Height Control System*- height sensors at each wheel let you program 3 pre-set ride heights; handheld digital controller allows you to adjust your height at the touch of a button!
-*Front airbag bracket set*- designed to fit your factory spring pockets and lower control arms.
-*Rear 4 link system*- designed to replace your leaf springs to locate your axle on your frame, and incorporates the air spring mounts.
Our *LEVEL 4* kit represents the way we'd build your ride if it was ours! In this case, Viair 480C air compressors and an AccuAir valve manifold with their eLevel automatic ride control, with everything else from the *LEVEL 3* system carried over. Sure, you can still spend more money on chrome air tanks and such, but the equipment in this package is the highest quality for your ride!
We include complete installation guides for the installation of the airbags, as well as plumbing and wiring diagrams to make things as painless as possible. Feel free to ask any questions about putting this kit in and we'll be happy to assist! We love hearing from our customers and seeing their projects come together.

 


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Jahlg said:


> Stunning



thank you


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^hot hot hot^^^^^^^^ nice car too.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*new paint on disconnected*


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow. All I can say


----------

